# Your Mavericks offseason



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

*It is now officially the offseason.*

Well the season is over. Great season but the way it ended was bittersweet and frustrating. What do you think the Mavs will do in this offseason and what should the Mavs do this offseason. I would love some input from Dallas fans as well as other teams fanbases as well on what the Mavs could do.



Who will be here? Who should start? Who SHOULD be here? What does Avery have to do to get his players to buy into his system? and do we continue to build the team around Dirk? add more if you'd like.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: It is now officially the offseason.*

why do some of you mavs fans have Suns avatars now?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: It is now officially the offseason.*

They lost a bet.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: It is now officially the offseason.*

Fishing is a great sport. It is relaxing. Just ask Rockets.:biggrin: I can't work out who are Mavericks, Rockets or Suns fans.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: It is now officially the offseason.*

Two guys that are gonna be feeling bad this offseason is Dirk and Cuban I think Dirk is gonna feel bad for what he said. And Cuban is gonna feel bad for having to watch Nash just kill us. You know he is gonna go look for another point to for us to out od the Suns. I see this as another Mavs and Kings rilvary. I liked what Avery said tho we are about winning championships and If i cant do it in the next few years than in not the man for the job.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: It is now officially the offseason.*

Wasn't Marquis Daniels supposed to be Nash's replacement? I think he averaged 15 ppg in the playoffs last year and then they signed him to a 6 year deal


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: It is now officially the offseason.*

This offseason will be pretty big for us. What I ultimately hope for is a radical roster change, where we bring in another person to create a 1-2 punch with Dirk. I'm not sold on Dirk as a franchise player. I just don't think he has those intangible qualities a franchise player/leader is supposed to have.

We should start out with resigning Hendersen for the Vet's minimum, a no brainer. He's done well for us so far as a backup big off the bench. We should try to pick up Armstrong for another year also, vet's minimum.

We don't have a draft pick, so we don't have to worry about that.

I think the number one thing that has to be done this year is clearing out that logjam at the 2/3, and turning that into one star swingman. The obvious is a sign and trade, but Hughes isn't going anywhere, Allen is going to command too much, Johnson probably will resign or go elsewhere. He's not the type of player we should be looking for anyway. 

You know what the perfect move would be, to usher in a new era, to get a star player while his stock is low?: Trade for Ron Artest. This probably sounds idiotic at the surface, but he's the perfect player, offcourt issues aside, for Avery Johnson. There are so many more positives than negatives. We have quite possibly the best perimeter defense in the league, with Terry, Howard and Artest; we get a star player with something to prove (look what it's done for Shaq, Vince, Baron, and Nash and T-mac to extents); and he'll also come as cheap as he'll ever be in his prime. It of course will be a gamble, but I for one think Artest has finally learned his lesson. He sounds like a new man.

Now it becomes a question of what we'll offer. I think we can offer a package of Van Horn and Daniels, as well as 1st round draft picks for him and Pollard. Of course this will get a few laughs, but considering what Baron Davis and Vince Carter went for, this is a bargain. From the Pacers standpoint, they get an expiring PF/SF who can come in and score a solid 16 and 8 a night. They'll have to push O'neal to Center, but Van Horn's a better 4 than Foster a 5. They also acquire Daniels, a guy Johnson seemingly doesn't like who can provide scoring, rebounding, and can play a little point, something they probably will need with Tinsley's injury history. And of course, they get rid of Artest's offcourt baggage. 

After the Artest move, we'd look like this:

Dampier/Pollard/Mbenga
Nowitzki/Hendersen
Artest/Stackhouse
Howard/Finley/Stackhouse
Terry/Harris/Armstrong

Nothing's going to happen with Finley. He already has an absurd annual salary, and he also has a trade kicker, which means if he's traded, there's more money on top of that. We're stuck with him. Whatever we do, if we do nothing else, Daniels or Stackhouse needs to start over Finley. He'd play better off the bench at this point of his career.

We should look into re-upping Terry, somewhere around 5 years, 40M. 

The Artest trade unlikely, but it's my opinion of what the best thing for us is, thank you very much.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: It is now officially the offseason.*

Some random thoughts. Mavs are a great team. They just need to get a little bit better. I think Nowitzki called it. His post game is not where it needs to be. There are just way too many times when he is more looking for the call than looking to make the shot. If Nowitzki is not going to become a punishable threat with his back to the basket, they will always end up relying on the outside shot. 

With Dampier locked up for years, they're going to have to make it work with him. Finley is a problem. I don't know what happened, but he just seems to have totally lost his step. Everything is a jumper for him, he just can't seem to get himself good shots anymore. I think his stock is so low right now that the Mavs are going to have to just make it work for him too.

I don't like Stackhouse for this team. He is a guy that needs a lot of shots to score. In this series with the Suns, he would catch fire and then resort to taking bad shots. I also don't like Keith Van Horn for this team, but who knows...maybe he can finally create some success out of his situation. I don't really understand the mass compiling of scorers here. There are only so many shots to go around in one game. They should can a couple scorers and go for roleplayers that fit the mold that Avery Johnson is trying to create. Easier said than done. They don't really need both of them, only one. They need a second athletic big man and they need a pass first backup point guard.

Next year, I give Josh Howard 37+ mpg. I thought Marquis Daniels and Devin Harris were going to pan out well for Dallas, but I'm not so sure anymore. It seems more like Daniels is getting phased out by having Stack, Howard, Finley and KVH.

I think the biggest thing Dallas needs is one fun Avery training camp. A lockout is going to hurt Dallas if it happens, because they need it so AJ can get his defensive plans ingrained into their mentality. I think they'll be fine next year, but Dirk in my opinion has some making up to do with his teammates. He needs to work on his leadership skills if he is going to be the go to guy on this team. Plus figuring out to do with Finley, Harris, Daniels, KVH, etc. Overall, fun and entertaining series to watch. I can say that I am impressed with the majority of Mavs fans by their conduct throughout.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: It is now officially the offseason.*

well I am looking forward to football season, being able to watch my Dallas Cowboys and my Oklahoma Sooners. Then come october I am looking forward to being able to watch the Mavs as long as thier isnt a lockout.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*off season trade idea or via Free agent*

What all Idea we looking at right now I saw the Artest idea I loved that one.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*

One guy that will be out there is Raja Bell anyone wanna bring him back I think Avery liked him.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*

This offseason free agent marklet isnt as big as 2003 or 2004 but anyone think Dalembert goes for Mid Level Exception I would love to have him as a capable backup. But I bet he probley wants to start. But he can play the 4 or 5 which could give us some depth on the frontline.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: It is now officially the offseason.*

Good thoughts, so far guys.

While the inventory has been diagnosed, I see a major problem with our system, both offensively and defensively.

Defense, I believe, will be addressed as ShuHan mentioned. If they aren't stung by the labor disputes, I think Avery can refine what has been a work in progress.

The critical item with this team is on offense. The repeated collapses down the stretch illustrate a lack of cohesion - harmony - within the team. They are teammates that do not share the ball; witness the fourth quarter. TNT analysts point it out as we begin our "one-on-one" parade. We stop passing the ball. We take turns - Dirk, Stack, Terry, Howard, etc. - driving to the hole.

Driving to the basket is great. It's what you do; but defenses rotate, and they don't kick. They go one-on-two or three, and put up bad shots. The refs know it, they watch film too. Dirk, you're not going to get that call you're screaming for when you take a bad shot against a double or triple team. 

Watch the Spurs. They do it well.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*



mavsmania41 said:


> This offseason free agent marklet isnt as big as 2003 or 2004 but anyone think Dalembert goes for Mid Level Exception I would love to have him as a capable backup. But I bet he probley wants to start. But he can play the 4 or 5 which could give us some depth on the frontline.


I considered him in my offseason post, but he's restricted and the Sixers aren't letting him go.



mavsmania41 said:


> One guy that will be out there is Raja Bell anyone wanna bring him back I think Avery liked him.


I considred him as well, but we have enough 2/3s. The only guy he'd deserve minutes over IMO is Finley, and that's barely. If we're going to pick up another swingman, he needs to be a star, because we have enough midlevel perimeter players.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*

my ideal offseason would be
---------------------------

re-sign Armstrong and Henderson for the minimum. (we need some continuity in the team)

Stackhouse + Daniels + Podkolzine for Redd s+t

Finley for Hardaway (exp. contract) or Tim Thomas (exp. contract) + a pick

Then in free agency i want

1) Gadzuric (or someone similar) 7.3ppg 8.3rpg 1.3bpg 22mpg
2) J. Barry/Bell/(role player swingman)

Starters
--------

PG- Harris
SG- Redd
SF- Howard
PF- Nowitzki
C- Dampier

Bench
------

PG- Terry
SG- Barry
SF- Thomas
PF- Van Horn
C- Gadzuric

PG- Armstrong
PF/C- Henderson

We dont need the same depth at 2/3 with the aging guys fin and stack gone i want howard and redd both playing 35mpg and terry being the 6th man getting 25mpg at the 1 and 2. Gadz provides quality depth at C and is wayyyy more athletic then damp so he matchs up better with athletic guys like amare.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*

Its a shame the ucks matched Micheal Redd off. Because NEllie had him signed to an offer sheet he could have been Finley's replacement.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*



terry2damp said:


> my ideal offseason would be
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Hardaway is a guy that's 8th off the bench quality now, and his expiring still doesn't put us in the green. We're really down on Finley, he still can come off the bench and score, ala the way Stackhouse did for him. Hardaway for him does nothing for us, because the talent we lose trading Finley for Penny isn't made up with that expiring. We're still way over the cap with Penny's contract off the books anyway. 

Now the Thomas deal I wouldn't mind. People are down on him, but I think he'll have a bounce back season if he's moved this year. He's a 6-9 guy who can play the 2, 3, and a little 4, he's athletic, and he can score off the bench. Sure, he's as soft as freshly baked cookies, but we don't need him to play in the interior anyway, and we have a coach who will probably demand more out of him than any coach in his life, except for Karl (maybe). 



> 2) *J. Barry*


Barry has said that if he doesn't resign with the Rockets he's retiring.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*

i would just be keen to dump finley and thomas is a nice player he had a 40 point game this yr he is 6'10 and athletic and shoots a great 3pt%

about barry im just kinda using him for an example wesley person would do too i want either a lights out shooter or a tough defender


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*

some people last summer thought the Mavs were gonna trade Finley for Vince Carter or Ray Allen would you guys have done that last summer if we could have done it. Or remember How Mcgrady said he wanted to play in Dallas.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*

hell i wanted VC at the trade deadline him and howard on the wings would have been nice


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*

Im sorry if I upset you but we could have packaged a deal for Mcgrady and kept him from the Rockets because we could have gave the Magic more than what the Rockets gave up.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: off season trade idea or via Free agent*

yeah i know it would have been sweet to have him


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Interesting. Who changed the title of the thread. I mean its better but noticeable. But keep them coming folks. I like to hear from all Mavs fans or even non-fans lol.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I really think we are going to make a run for Ray Allen. Offer Seattle KVH's huge expiring contract, and Jason Terry (local kid), and maybe Benga or Pavel. I think this would work for both teams.

Harris/Quis
Allen/Finley
Howard/Stackhouse
Nowitzki/Hendu
Dampier/Bradley

_______________________

Ridnour
Terry
Lewis/KVH
Radmonovic/Collison/KVH
James/R. Swift/ Benga
*
Both teams get benifit from the deal!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I would really hate to trade Terry. He is the single reason we even went this far in the first place. I was high on him when he was at Atlanta and was very excited that we got him in a trade. I don't think we would trade our playoff mvp like that so easily. 

WITH THAT SAID :biggrin: 
I would love to make a run for Ray Allen myself. If it takes for Terry to leave than so be it. We really need help at the SG position and he would help us tremendously.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

No doubt but do youj think Cuban goes spending just to be able to go spending. but we all know cuban is gonna be telling Donnie to work the phones this summer and go find a swingman. I think We will have to eat Finley's contract but so be it. I think we go get a young swing man to compliment Dirk. Micheal Redd comes to mind over Ray Allen I think because I know some team will throw a large number at him. Which makes it a very difficult for a sign and trade.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damnit, I was planning on making a really cool thread for the offseason..I don't know if I should now

I guess


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Food for thought Nick Van Exel is interested in returning and finishing his career as a MAverick. I think he would sign for the veteran minimum but what about Amrstrong ? who would you rahter have Nick Or Armstrong ?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

mavsmania41 said:


> Food for thought Nick Van Exel is interested in returning and finishing his career as a MAverick. I think he would sign for the veteran minimum but what about Amrstrong ? who would you rahter have Nick Or Armstrong ?


 I would probably rather have Armstrong as our 3rd PG, mostly because Armstrong doesn't have any problems with being 8th off the bench. Van Exel would. Last season, we were calling for Van Exel because we missed his "closer" ability. Well, I think Terry has taken that role for us, so I don't think we need him.


----------



## Mr.Palmer (Mar 23, 2005)

My ideal off season:

Trade Daniels+Harris+TAW to the Bucks for Redd and Gad in a sign and trade.

Trade Keith Van Horn to Minnesota for Sam I Am and Filler.

Resign Alan for the vet min

Get rid of Mike Finley anyway possible.

Which leaves us with:

PG-Terry
SG-Redd
SF-Howard
PF-Nowitzki
C-Dampier

Bench
PG- Sam I Am
Sg/Sf-Stack
F-Hendu
F-Gad
?-Filler
C-Dj
C-Pavel


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Ray Allen would be nice but we'd still be living and dying by our outside shooting. We still won't win a championship with out having a consistant low post threat and consistant low post D. If someone could beat that into Dirk's head this offseason we can address other needs. Until then we're just flirting with early playoff exits from teams who have what we're lacking. 

SAR would be a great addition via sign and trade from Portland. The guy can do things players we have can't and we all know he doesn't want to be a Blazer next season.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

stevemc said:


> We still won't win a championship with out having a consistant low post threat and consistant low post D. If someone could beat that into Dirk's head this offseason we can address other needs. Until then we're just flirting with early playoff exits from teams who have what we're lacking.


Dirk mentioned in his season-ending interview that he knew Avery wanted him to be a low post presence, and that he would work in the off season to be more of that. 

I think we're doing a lot of dreaming here; reality is, we're not getting anything for TAW - he either accepts a partial buyout, or continues to rot somewhere. Finley's not going anywhere, who would take him? If we were down to the final year of that contract, maybe. I don't think his value is higher anywhere else.

I hope I'm dead wrong about both of them. :gopray:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I guess there is no problem in dreaming but some of the dreams listed here are not possible.

Finley is going nowhere, unfortunately. He has become one of the most overpaid players in the entire league. Whether this phantom ankle injury that we are just now hearing about is real remains to be seen. I sure hope that is what made him play so inconsistently this year. He is going to have surgery and supposedly will be better for next year. I sure hope so.

Also unfortunately Daniel's trade value is about as low as it could possibly be so I don't see us getting some major player with him as the centerpiece to a deal.

I also see alot of requests (in this thread) for a swingman. Am I crazy or is that not the one position(s) we have too many players already. A swingman is usually a 2/3 and we have many of those. Now I would not mind trading quantity for quality at the swing position. Talk of getting Ray Allen is fun but I just don't see how we could work something like that out.

We could really use an athletic backup Center. Of course those are not growing on trees anywhere. Is it possible for MBenga to improve enough to fill that role?

I would love to get Gadzuric or Dalembert but aren't we just dreaming. It's fun to dream but how exactly could we get one of those guys?


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

how thw hell can u mention finley in a post referring to his bad contract then say we need to get allen so we can max his 30 yr old *** outtt for 6 yrs?? its ****ing ridiculous how selective some peoples memorys are. We could go after gadzuric with the mle although dalembert is wayyyy out of the mle range he is gonna get a 60mill over 6/7 deal


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> We could go after gadzuric with the mle although dalembert is wayyyy out of the mle range he is gonna get a 60mill over 6/7 deal


Maybe he likes our uniforms ?? :clown:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Can you guys get this discussion going in the other thread?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Why we like this one cuz gambiino started it why does it matter?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Because that one is stickied and has all the info in the first couple of posts


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

man alot of these deals are just plain not smart. i'm sorry to say it but it's true. 


harris howard, terry, dirk, and daniels should go nowhere. damp either. those guys are the core. harris is 21 and daniels is like 24 man. terry is only 27. howard is 25. dirk is only 27. geez man. we shouldn't trade OUR CORE for older guys. what the mavs need is an interior BIG MAN.

kvh is gonna get traded. watch. the mavs need an athletic big man. that's it. harris goes NOWHERE. 
http://www.nba.com/history/players/kevjohnson_stats.html

check harris's rookie year and then look at k.j's. mad similar. he just needs to learn how to use his speed and IT'S OVER. 

I honestly think next year it will be

harris 
terry
howard
dirk
damp

with fin, stack and daniels holding it down on the bench. daniels would be the backup pg. 

the mavs could trade van horn for a big man. kvh for swift and a few scrubs would work. 

or trade for magloire.

ther's alot of guys in the last year of their contract. swift would be perfect

that would be

terry
howard
dirk
swift
damp

that'd be NICE! put dirk back at sf. teams are already defending him with smaller guys anywaz even if he does play pf so it don't matter. 

harris, quis, fin, and 

then track stack and someone else for magloire. not q uis or harris. that would work.

now we have size. and scoring on the bench. then fill holes with role players. we need to be more athletic up front. dirk isn't an athlete and neither is damp so you need an athletic big man like swift to play alongside them. or get tyson chandler. we have a second round pick don't we? I think we're going to go after a local hometown player in c.j miles. He's the real deal. If we can steal him in round 2 m an that'd be great. 

Our front line was a problem. when damp got hurt we lost case closed. the booth trade came back to haunt us cause booth would block shots. in the one game we beat the suns in he played amare very well and dunked on him a few times. we need a guy like that. we've got athletics all over the backcourt but none up front cept d.j


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

mff4l said:


> man alot of these deals are just plain not smart. i'm sorry to say it but it's true.
> 
> 
> harris howard, terry, dirk, and daniels should go nowhere. damp either. those guys are the core. harris is 21 and daniels is like 24 man. terry is only 27. howard is 25. dirk is only 27. geez man. we shouldn't trade OUR CORE for older guys. what the mavs need is an interior BIG MAN.
> ...


 Terry at the two just doesn't work against most squads and I think Avery knows this and won't really go for the idea of starting him. 
I also think Harris is another year from being our starter. Which would make since to keep Terry and let him walk for nothing next season.

Landing Stro would be just the greatest thing since drafting Josh Howard. He's exactly what we need and not to mention one of my favorites 
Against most teams he could play the 5 which would allow us to have him and Dampier both play agressive D and Dirk move between the 3 and 4 depending on match ups. 

Reguardless of what we do this offseason we make room for Josh Howard to play as many minutes as he can. Gotta love this kid.

As for a random trade idea just to keep this thread bumpin...
How about... Terry, KVH, and Stack for Andre Miller and Kenyon Martin. :whoknows:


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Terry at the two just doesn't work against most squads and I think Avery knows this and won't really go for the idea of starting him.
> I also think Harris is another year from being our starter. Which would make since to keep Terry and let him walk for nothing next season.
> 
> Landing Stro would be just the greatest thing since drafting Josh Howard. He's exactly what we need and not to mention one of my favorites
> ...




NO!! The problem with the MAVS is that every year if we dont win it all we just panic almost, and trade half the team away and try again the next year!! IMO this team is the best since the Cuban era started. Players need time to learn eachothers game and know eachother inside and out and what there gunna do! Give this team time!!!!! But, I would consider getting a younger more athletic center!, Damp just wont work next year with his one knee!!!


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

NastyN44 said:


> NO!! The problem with the MAVS is that every year if we dont win it all we just panic almost, and trade half the team away and try again the next year!! IMO this team is the best since the Cuban era started. Players need time to learn eachothers game and know eachother inside and out and what there gunna do! Give this team time!!!!! But, I would consider getting a younger more athletic center!, Damp just wont work next year with his one knee!!!



that's why the only trade that makes sense is to move KVH for swift and change. not really altering the roster just adding one guy to an already solid core. I don't want alot of trades happening. This team is just now starting to gel and I don't want that.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

and to add to c.j miles? he's from dallas. I've seen him play plenty of times. he went to my wife's highschool and our highschools are rivals. of course mine is better. 1 state title the past year and 2 state final trips the past two years.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

NastyN44 said:


> NO!! The problem with the MAVS is that every year if we dont win it all we just panic almost, and trade half the team away and try again the next year!! IMO this team is the best since the Cuban era started. Players need time to learn eachothers game and know eachother inside and out and what there gunna do! Give this team time!!!!! But, I would consider getting a younger more athletic center!, Damp just wont work next year with his one knee!!!


Sorry, but you can't stand pat AND revamp your center position. :naughty: 

I'm with you, and I truly believe Cuban is as well - this team needs time. It would drive us crazy if we didn't find out what this core is capable of, with some minor tuning.

That being said, it was painfully obvious that Damp can't defend the athletic center; whether Amare is a power forward or a center (he's a 4), if we had an athletic big to match up, it wouldn't matter what we called him either.

p.s. Where's my Mbenga ? :banghead:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

OK, so it seems that we all would like to get a nice athletic backup to Dampier. Is it possible we already have him in MBenga? He may be a year or two away from that unfortunately. 

And these greedy agents talk the player's association into screwing up the negotiations which may mess up summer league which is something this team needs really badly. Josh is saying the he and Marquis,Devin,D.J. and Pavel will play summer league and really get in sync with each other. I think that would be great if that happens. Devin, and D.J. may benefit the most from another summer league. Pavel is still two year away IMO. Marquis could use it also to regain some of his confidence.

I don't know if the Mavs are going to look to move KVH. I have mixed feelings about that. I think most people completely dismissed his absence from the Suns series as being significant. I think not having him was significant. We are talking about a 6'10" guy who is quicker than Dampier and can knock down the open shot as well as finish at the basket. I would not be completely against trading him but not just for the sake of trading. Only if we would definitely get something which would improve this team. Otherwise I would just as soon keep Van Horn as I believe he could be a big contributor off the bench. We are talking about a guy who averaged 12 pts 5 rpg on 46% shooting. That really helps off the bench. So if we are going to give that up we would have to get something good in return.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

KVH- playing for a new contract. May come up even bigger next season. (see Terry)

Marquis- said the one thing he learned this season: Don't get hurt in the summer. Makes you wonder, if there's a lockout, how on board he would be with working out with these guys over the summer. Or fall :nonono: .

D.J. & Pavol- watching them play one-on-one in practice is sad, says ESPN from their courtside seats. Probably would find better fundamentals at your local rec.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

mff4l said:


> and to add to c.j miles? he's from dallas. I've seen him play plenty of times. he went to my wife's highschool and our highschools are rivals. of course mine is better. 1 state title the past year and 2 state final trips the past two years.


We could get him. But it would have to be the 2006 draft. He is simply going back to Texas because he is striving to be a top 15 pick and he wont be one this season. He is doing the same thing Lamarcus is doing last year.

I want Harris starting some part of next season. He needs the development and he needs game action. Him being on the bench will not make him better.But Harris and Terry in the starting lineup will not work. We will get abused.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> think most people completely dismissed his absence from the Suns series as being significant. I think not having him was significant.


Not me. I knew how huge that would be if he was out and unforutantly he was. We missed his offense badly. I said it before the Phoenix series, during the series and now lol. You can see that San Antonio is beating Phoenix by executing offensively moreso defensively and this is in the 4th quarter. He would have been a big part in the series honestly.

With that said if we could trade him for Swift I will love every minute of it.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Gambino said:


> With that said if we could trade him for Swift I will love every minute of it.


Now that I would do in a second. The problem is that lets say the Grizzlies were willing to do a sign and trade. Swift will get at 6-7 mil range at best for next year.

KVH is an incredible 15.6 mil. To even make it work the Grizzlies would have to throw in at least one other player. The problem is that they only way to make it work would for them to throw in someone that they don't want. I am sure that would be Jayson Williams who will be very hard to move.

So the only deal I see working would be KVH for a signed Swift at say 7 mil plus Jayson Williams at 7.5 mil. That would be within the 85% requirement.

The only other possibility for the Griz would be to include Bonzi Wells instead of Williams. That would be 7 mil plus Bonzi's 8 mil. But why would the Griz do this at Bonzi is an expiring contract. Why would they want to help the Mavs while not really gaining anything. In fact in that case they would pay an extra 7.5 mil next year in salaries and would lose Swift and Wells for KVH. Not going to happen.

So I guess the only deal would be for the Mavs to take the very bad contract of J-Will in order to get Swift. So would you do this? I don't like J-Will much and does he hurt the development of Devin Harris?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Throw in a 3rd team, and you might be on to something, Mavsman.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah get a third team involved because no I do not want J-Will on this team.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Gambino said:


> Yeah get a third team involved because no I do not want J-Will on this team.


me either. lol i don't want bonzi either. his attitude sux


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

nope. Wolves wouldnt trade sam for keith van horn...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> nope. Wolves wouldnt trade sam for keith van horn...


 You can keep Sam and all his issues..

We'll move KVH for something because otherwise we loose him for nothing at the end of the season. Its that easy. 

Against the Suns he would of just been 6 more fouls on Amare. He's soft and wouldn't of made jack from the field from being abused by Amare on the defensive end and just being flat out exausted. Dealing with a quick powerful player like Amare would ran KVH to the ground in no time.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

stevemc said:


> You can keep Sam and all his issues..
> 
> We'll move KVH for something because otherwise we loose him for nothing at the end of the season. Its that easy.


I don't think that we're going to lose him, honestly, but I'd still like to see him dealt, preferably for someone who can really help us in the post.

What do you guys think of a deal with Chicago, where we move him for Antonio Davis and Eric Piatkowski? The Bulls do it for salary cap leverage/a capable scorer off the bench, we do it because we have a more than capable player in the paint, and we get back an above average shooter in Piatkowski. I don't know how much Piatkowski has left in the tank, but I'm pretty sure he can still shoot.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Memphis Grizzlies: Jerry West has also been shopping his pick along with point guard Jason Williams or Bonzi Wells. The team hasn't really had a chance to give much playing time to its picks from the past two years and doesn't need another rookie on its roster. With the 19th pick, the chances the Grizzlies get someone who could help them right away are slim anyway.

uh oh!!!!!!! let's get that 19th pick and jay will for keith van horn and someone else


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mff4l said:


> uh oh!!!!!!! let's get that 19th pick and jay will for keith van horn and someone else


Then we'd have to find a team for JWill, or JET, or DHarris.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Jwill still could be an all-star with the right surroundings. After this postseason I don't think we're going to give up on Terry being our PG just yet. Who would really help us at the 19th pick in the draft anyways? We need someone who's going to get us over the hump not another project. (see: Pavel, DJ, Harris, Daniels) Harris and Daniels can play but they aren't guys who are consistant enough for the playoffs yet. How would another youngster actually help us take on PHX or SA?

I say we stick to trying to land an athletic big like Dalembert or Swift. The only other thing I would really like to see us landing SAR some how. I'd much rather have a logjam in our front court than anything next year. Noone else is really backing me on this but oh well I love his game and we could use his work ethic. Back when he was a Hawk he went and got his twenty and ten the hard way night in and night out.

Who knows maybe KVH will bulk up and become the white Amare this offseason and we won't trade anyone... :laugh:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

stevemc said:


> I say we stick to trying to land an athletic big like Dalembert or Swift. The only other thing I would really like to see us landing SAR some how.


I wouldn't mind that, but KVH playing for a contract may give us some production, as well.



stevemc said:


> Who knows maybe KVH will bulk up and become the white Amare this offseason and we won't trade anyone... :laugh:


I think Congress is trying to discourage things like that. :smilewink


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I guess since it got a few good replies I should post this here:

We trade Devin Harris to the Lakers for their #10 and Chris Mihm. 

I think there we probably go with Sean May, and then this offseason get a PG for the MLE. Payton and Knight are available, among others. We also can resign Armstrong and use the minimum for a 3rd PG, or even run Marquis there. With time to think about it, I think this is a good deal, because we then have depth in the post with the 10 pick and Mihm, and we can pickup a veteran PG with that MLE. We could even go after a PG with that 10, too. Felton or Jack.

All that said, the Lakers'd probably want more back.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We could probably then trade that 10 pick to the Blazers for their 3 pick. So many possibilities. I cant wait until the Finals are over.


----------

